# cavities or blades?



## zach471 (Apr 7, 2011)

i have the nike ignites cavity backs, but i also have some mizuno blade. hit them both the same. which would u prefer


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I like the look of blades but accept that cavities are more forgiving. I'd take whatever I can hit the best.


----------



## sameer (Apr 21, 2011)

If you are capable of hitting along with both of them in the same way then I would only recommend you to stick with one with which you are comfortable.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

If you can consistently hit the blades as well as the cavities, then hit the blades. "Consistently" being the key word of importance. You should find a little more (usable) distance, and will be able to work the ball a little easier. 

Now if you hit both with an occasional off center hit on the club face, overall, your cavity backs will be the more accurate clubs for you. Also if you are not a lower double digit, or single digit handicapper, the cavities might be a better club for you. 

I have a set of Hogan clubs that I practice quite a bit with. I figure by practicing with those clubs, I can hit my cavity back gamers just that much better, for consistently lower scores. I absolutely love the feel of a properly hit blade, but I also like the lower, 18 hole scores of my cavity backs. 

As Hobbit mentioned above, blades need to be hit more precisely off the correct part of club face, while cavity backs allow for more of the club face to be used.


----------



## Jackstar (May 23, 2011)

Blades is the way for me!


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

I like the look of a blade.


----------



## zach471 (Apr 7, 2011)

i am very confident in my ball striking. i rarely have a mishit but my handicap is a16


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

The new world no.1 hits something thats part cavity, part blade. The world no.2 hits cavities. 

There's a certain perverse snobbishness from some people about wanting to be able to say they hit blades. Nail a blade and its brilliant but get it wrong and the result can be very destructive. In reality its usually mistakes that determine scores. Analyse your game over a few rounds to see where your mistakes usually occur, including missing greens from, say, 160yds and then decide what best suits you. Maybe consider what would also improve your scores.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 3, 2011)

play the pro combo irons and get the best of both worlds. i use the nike pro combos at the min. love the blades on 8 9 and pw. recently picked up a Mizuno MX-900 Hybrid Hemi Cog 6 Iron and i find it really easy to hit.


----------

